# Top Gear: The Spitfire Challenge



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2010)

Dunno if this lil' gem has been shown here before, but here it is! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b8NOlqCDhc_

And there's also "Top Gear: Great Britain VS Germany - Spitfire Outtakes!" 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNvJUzrew58_


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2010)

good vids, I like those guys.

But damn that one spitty with the bubble rear canopy was just blasphemy.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Never liked the 2 seat Spits but they still sound great. Remember that episode with the challenges against their German counterparts, was very funny in parts (especially the overemphasising of the war etc)...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2010)

Matt: Me too, I miss those programs from the time when I could still watch the BBC. 
And the bubble canopy may look wrong, but DAMN I'd like to go for a ride in that one! 

Gnomey: I don't think I've ever seen that episode, gotta see what I can find online at YouTube. Have you got an episode title or something that'll help?


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 6, 2010)

damn, i love the sound of merlins in the morning....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> damn, i love the sound of merlins in the morning....



I love the sounds of Merlins in general.  

Edit: And of course they had to use the main theme from "Battle of Britain" - pure joy for a soundtrack geek like me.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

It is Series 11 Episode 6: "Top Gear" Episode #11.6 (TV episode 2008) - IMDb

This should work as a link to watch it: Top Gear Season 11 Episode 6 - full episode - Car Videos on StreetFire

If not just search for the series + episode number and it should find some things.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey!


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 7, 2010)

Jeremy Clarkson ------------- like Marmite!!

Can't stand him but he always makes me smile!


----------

